# Rockler has a livingsocial deal right now!



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

I apologize if someone else has posted this already, but I did a quick search and nothing came up. Not sure how many of you are or aren't familiar with the various companies such as Groupon, livingsocial, etc., but Rockler has a deal on livingsocial that's good for another 11-days.

You pay $15 and get a $30 voucher. It doesn't appear that there are any limitations to the voucher either, as there is nothing listed under the fine print section. So, you should be able to use it on anything at Rockler, whether it's on sale, etc. And to make things even better, you can buy quite a few vouchers (I think up to 10-vouchers?). You likely can only use one-at-a-time, but still, it's a great deal if you shop at Rockler, and especially if you're needing something soon.

(EDITED: I BELIEVE THIS DEAL IS FOR IN-STORE ONLY!)

I ended up buying a voucher, and may end up buying a few more. Here's a link they sent me to share with friends to the livingsocial deal:
https://www.livingsocial.com/deals/495992?ref=conf-jp&rpi=89423948

I obviously wouldn't be sharing it if I didn't think it was something some of you may be interested in taking advantage of.

I decided to post it under "Sweating for Bucks Through Woodworking" because even if you don't earn a living, or even make any money from woodworking, I think we all work hard at it, whatever level we're at!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this with us Jonathan


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

In store only. 
My closest store is a few hours away. :-(


----------



## indychip (Aug 4, 2012)

The link provided is for the San Fransisco area. The store location that is listed on the site is in Pleasant Hill, CA. I would be afraid that the coupon is only good at that location. Check with your local Rockler store before purchasing. My local store said they would not recognize coupon.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

The Rocklers in the Twin Cities did that a few months back. That's actually how I learned where my closest Rockler was. Tis a pretty good deal.

Rich


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Hmm, I was signed into my account, which directs me to the Denver deals. I just checked the link and it did the same thing. Did anybody else get taken to the San Francisco location? Maybe I'm missing that it is only good at certain stores, or a specific location, but I found it under the "national" deals section.

Anybody else having issues here? I certainly am not trying to cause any confusion or send somebody on a wild goose chase; simply wanted to share what I found with my fellow LJs.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

I also edited the original post to "IN-STORE ONLY".


----------



## Lumber2Sawdust (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm in the Denver area, too. It did direct me to the Denver Rockler store when I went to the site. I was also signed in to living social, so I believe it just takes you to your local store.

I bought 2, since I also had a special $10 off at Living Social. I will have $60 worth of vouchers for $20!

Thanks for pointing this deal out.


----------



## TeamTurpin (Oct 3, 2012)

I like that Denver Rockler. I live in Oklahoma, but my son goes to school in Golden. Whenever we run up to visit him, I try to sneak a quick trip to Rockler. We don't have one in OKC.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Glad a few other LJs appear to be taking advantage of this deal. Hopefully a few more will do the same, since the deal is still going for quite a while.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

I just read the fine print and it says one per customer per visit.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

tomd, it seems that's how most all of the deal sites, and the offers you get through them, are able to be redeemed. That's been my experience, for the most part.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I'm intrigued by this deal, but I don't have any rocklers anywhere near me (nothing between Philly and Boston? Really rockler really?) If anyone hears whether or not this works online I'm interested.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Jonathan, THANKS! I just picked these up. You should definately paste your share with a friend link here so that if 3 people buy it using your link you get reimbursed your purchase price. Scratching each others back and all. You can find it on the Order Confirmation email. Here's mine in case anyone is interested in giving me $30  http://t.livingsocial.com/deals/495992?ref=email-jp&rpi=89796208&rui=81215763


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

ToddJB,

You're welcome. The original link above is the email link that I received as my friend link. Glad you were able to take advantage of the opportunity!


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh good! Did you get your purchase price back yet? I always wonder if they actually follow through on those.


----------

